# Destin West Jetty 11-20-2008



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thought I would take the challenge today and head out to the Destin West Jetty. Good 50 minute walk/climb from the parking area. 










Nice day overall, 3 people were out there already, were catching mangrove snapper on the ocean side about 30 yards from the end. Looked like they were using live shrimp.

I was going to try to catch some too, but really didnt have much luck. Tried Gulp shrimp and squid, managed to get one and several bites. All were in or near the rocks. Got snagged several times on the rocks. Swells were coming in from the west plus believe the wind was from the west too, so, the ocean side of the jetty got a little wet to fish from. The bluefish were there but not in the numbers as a few days ago. Went to a silver gotcha and managed to get 3. Several boats stopped by, only saw one catch anything, nice redfish, looked like they were using live bait.










The east jetty looked busy










Largest pod of porpoises i ever saw came through, must have been over 15-20 of them.They were jumping and looked like they were trying to herd something toward the jetty. Interesting to watch.










Then a school of Bonita (Little Tunny) showed up and stayed maybe 30 minutes. Threw on them with a gotcha but none ever took it. 



















Did foul hook 2, good fight, will save them forbait.










Long walk back, but always enjoy the jetties, good place to relax and you always see something interesting. Managed to make it back without breaking my neck.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, that is my favorite spot in Destin, the walk blows but the action is worth it, when it is on. Great post and thanks for the pics, that is just what I needed to see on a night I cant go hunting in the morning.:bowdown


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice report and pics. Thanks for taking the time to post it!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

:clap

great report. and indeed thanks for posting pics and all...seems like a looong cool hike. I like that.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report and pics.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice pics and report. That looks like a hell of a walk out there. I'd imagine slow and easy is the best way to get there.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I was at Harry T's yesterday and the water was nice and clear. I watched visitors catching undersized flounders as they fed them to the pelicans.:banghead I just had to say something about it to them, they weren't to happy. Saw a charter boat unload a butt load of yellow fins. Had a nice time with my better half.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like a great spot to spend the day. I've never been there. Is it just me or does it seem like Bonita don't like Gotchas?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Trble Make-rr (11/24/2008)* I watched visitors catching undersized flounders as they fed them to the pelicans.:banghead I just had to say something about it to them, they weren't to happy.




Keep watching - you'll see a lot of them keep the undersized flounder for themselves. I HATE that! I hope you told them they can be fined for feeding the pelicans.. I'm sure they think its "cute" or nice to feed them.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *joe bag o donuts (11/25/2008)* Is it just me or does it seem like Bonita don't like Gotchas?




Bonito and Albacore like Clarkspoons more.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Will have to try the clarkspoon next time. Do you put a small trolling weight in front of it or use a bubble? Thanks . . .

I have only caught Bonito while trolling a Mann stretch 25. Like I said, no hits on a gotcha.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

A good way to catch them this time of year is with a white pompano jig. That's how we catch them off the pier.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Sailor50 (11/25/2008)* Do you put a small trolling weight in front of it or use a bubble? Thanks . . .


Bubble in front. Also try a Hopkins Spoon. Backwhen peoplewere having trouble getting Bonita to hit anything, we were constantly hooking up (and still do) on bubble & clarkspoons as well as hopkins spoons by themselves & deadly dicks. I DO NOT like Gotchas, they are a pita.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks reel and yak, will try both of your suggestions next time. Have always tried to keep some in the freezer for bait.


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for report, I need to hit the west jetties, iv'e fished the east jetties.


----------

